# What is this??



## Wonderboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Any help with what this could be... I've scoured the internet, but I can't find any good descriptions to match this. Thanks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i had 2 azurues that had the same issue, they looked like blisters, i had no idea what it was, i applied some neosporin on the surface of the area and it healed overnight as if it was not even there.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

How did you apply it? Just hold them down ? I only ask because I had a touch of nose rub on a frog and I was more afraid of how to apply the treatment that I was of the rub. 

Dan


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i applied the neosporin using a Q-tip, i did have to hold the frogs down in order to really apply it well, but it was well worth it for their good health.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not questioning the methodology of how it needs to be done ,, You answered my question .
Capture the frog and treat the area.
I was stressed at the idea of over stressing the frog for treatment. I think the idea of holding the the patient against its will is what concerned me the most .. lol 
Thanks

Dan


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it does take long, but if you have a vet in yoru area i would definitely go there first though. I only treated my frogs, because at the time i had no local vet close by


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sometimes what must be done must be done. when one of my pums had an eye infection i had to catch her 2 times a day and apply drops, i hated to stress her out but 1 week later it had gone away. she if fat and happy now.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/data/1843/frogs_again_008.JPG


----------

